# American Flyer high value!!



## haggy38 (Jul 18, 2015)

Hi guys,



After enjoying this evening with my 499 New Haven and delicious colombian coffee cup, my mind start saying we need another set, probably a steam one and I was looking on eBay and its a scandal!! The cost of this sets, from $200 to $1500 and more!! Why?? 

Can anyone explain here how's that possible comparing Lionel, Ives, etc this small trans are so expensive what's so special about them........




Gustavo


----------



## RonthePirate (Sep 9, 2015)

I see that too. My guess is, supply and demand. There's so much Lionel, even Ives out there, it's gotten pretty inexpensive.
AF however, is not as high volume, so that drives to cost up.
Just my opinion, haggy.


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

Not sure of your location, but local train shows are a better alternative to find a nice used set.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Nuttin But Flyer said:


> Not sure of your location, but local train shows are a better alternative to find a nice used set.


Ooo, not so sure of that buddy. I was at a show Sunday, and there was a Rocket passenger set there. AA with 4 cars...$425 bucks, and it wasn't that nice.....I got the best deal of my young life here on this forum...#K5358W..336, large motor, with all the cars, no boxes.. Everything was in EC+...$170 plus $20 bucks to ship....


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

haggy38 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The Lionel market has taken a huge dump.. I recently sold off a very large collection of post-war Lionel that my cousin had collected for years. He had a mix of Lionel and MTH. The MTH sold quickly, at a decent price, but the Lionel stuff sold very slowly, at perhaps 30 cents on the dollar. He had about $15k in the collection, but the absolute best I could do was just over $5k.


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

I've been to recent shows where a nice Atlantic or Pacific set could be had for $75 up to $150.


----------



## AFGP9 (Apr 8, 2015)

That wasn't a nice buy. That was a steal!!


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

Link coupler sets are generally much less expensive than the later production knuckle coupler sets. Early knuckle coupler production sets with a 303, 283 or 293 engine would be at the lower end of the price range.


----------



## AFGP9 (Apr 8, 2015)

I just went to a show this past weekend. I found 4 venders selling Lionel and MTH. When I asked them all about MTH versus Lionel sales they all said they couldn't give the MTH away but wished they had more Lionel to sell. Maybe it's the state and area location?


----------



## haggy38 (Jul 18, 2015)

But American flyer gets the best value among all train brands, even in the accessories, don't know if AF produce a small quantity of units or every one is looking for this set now.


Probably the best bet will be yard sales.......




Gustavo


----------



## haggy38 (Jul 18, 2015)

eBay,


http://www.ebay.com/itm/Gilbert-Vin...-with-boxes-/381406782709?hash=item58cd9da4f5


http://www.ebay.com/itm/American-Fl...senger-Cars-/361376269131?hash=item5423b4434b


http://www.ebay.com/itm/American-Fl...ssenger-Set-/111756807819?hash=item1a05398e8b


http://www.ebay.com/itm/American-Fl...set-9-10-15-/171944621837?hash=item2808b2b70d


http://www.ebay.com/itm/1948-Americ...3-654-Boxes-/151823738898?hash=item2359666812


http://www.ebay.com/itm/AMERICAN-FL...ET-LOT-R-19-/141611400074?hash=item20f8b27b8a



Ang goes on and on.....


Gustavo


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

AFGP9 said:


> I just went to a show this past weekend. I found 4 venders selling Lionel and MTH. When I asked them all about MTH versus Lionel sales they all said they couldn't give the MTH away but wished they had more Lionel to sell. Maybe it's the state and area location?


That's funny, and I certainly take your word for it..These crazy train prices can take a swing so fast,lol..The MTH stuff I sold was 99% full size O scale, in the purple box. I wish I had more to sell.. RailKing stuff was a little slower...The post-war Lionel stuff I had was a huge collection of boxcars, operating cars, engines such as Berkshires, Hudson's, FA's GP's, and even a nice New Haven electric.Don't get me wrong, it sold, but at a fraction of the price my cousin paid for it. I was handsomely compensated for my work. Cousin gave me a beautiful Santa Fe ABBA passenger set with 5 aluminum cars,post war, a nice Lackawanna TrainMaster, a gorgeous 3 car Budd set, in the original boxes, a couple of ZW's, and a beautiful Marlin Golden trigger .22 that he never shot.


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

The eBay listings seem reasonable for the sets shown. Unfortunately for buyers the complete sets, especially with original packaging sell for these prices. Sets with more common engines and cars are less expensive.


----------



## RonthePirate (Sep 9, 2015)

flyernut said:


> The Lionel market has taken a huge dump.. I recently sold off a very large collection of post-war Lionel that my cousin had collected for years. He had a mix of Lionel and MTH. The MTH sold quickly, at a decent price, but the Lionel stuff sold very slowly, at perhaps 30 cents on the dollar. He had about $15k in the collection, but the absolute best I could do was just over $5k.


This will be kind of a good thing for me. Being out of the hobby for so many years, I don't have ANY trains to speak of. I have a Ballyhoo Circus set (rolling stock is poor POOR shape) and a Lionel 4-4-2 X1110 Both engines and tenders are in excellent shape.

I would like to pick up some older, maybe pre-war tinplate. Don't ask why, I just like it. Something about it, clacking around the 027 track.

When I was young, maybe 8, I dreamed of getting an Ives. Any Ives engine, it didn't matter which. The solo electrics intrigued me then and still do.
Maybe they also will fall into the Lionel dump.


----------



## AFGP9 (Apr 8, 2015)

At the train show I attended all 4 of those sellers mentioned the MTH Rail King Series and not too favorably. They did say the Premier Series, the purple boxed cars, were excellent in sales and in detail. 
Being a American Flyer collector I don't know much about MTH except that I do know on their web site they show 3 different types of the same rolling stock in all their series with the Premier Series the most detailed. Somebody smarter than I am can probably explain MTH better.
With regards to those eBay sets, those prices are not uncommon. The older American Flyer, (pre 1966, and the 5 digit numbered cars), can be pricey depending on production, age, and variation. Having been involved with Flyer for over 30 years I have seen all kinds of price trends. I also monitor eBay pricing. Sometimes prices are in line other times they are a head scratcher. I do not buy for investment but it is nice when you can come across a bargain on a hard to find piece.


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

These listings for the eBay sales you posted are all premium sets and much in demand, therefore premium pricing. If you would consider a less than "in demand" set such as a an Atlantic or Pacific steam loco, you might find one much cheaper.


----------



## Aflyer (Nov 10, 2010)

In addition to what others have said, if you don't really need the "Set" you can do much better buying the pieces separately. 

I also agree that in many cases you can do better at a local train show, or here on the forum, than on eBay.

Also remember that sometimes the boxes sell for more than the item that came in it, this is for serious collectors who don't do as much running as some of us do.

Aflyer


----------



## skeeterbuck (Sep 29, 2015)

Well, I recently purchased a 326 Hudson (small motor) on fleabay for $125 including shipping.

I doubt if I would be able to get one that cheap at a train show. And I'm in the northeast area of the country where prices tend to be a little lower than other areas.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

skeeterbuck said:


> Well, I recently purchased a 326 Hudson (small motor) on fleabay for $125 including shipping.
> 
> I doubt if I would be able to get one that cheap at a train show. And I'm in the northeast area of the country where prices tend to be a little lower than other areas.


That's a little under average, but very close...


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

Not to toot my own horn, but I just picked up a 314AW set for $175.00. See the separate posting in the S-forum for photos. They can be found....


----------



## skeeterbuck (Sep 29, 2015)

flyernut said:


> That's a little under average, but very close...


I usually see 322's for around $120 with 325's & 326's going for about $150 and up. Not mint condition mind you but decent operator's condition. 

Chuck


----------

